# B5 S4, bags on the way!



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

Big thanks to [email protected] for putting this kit together!!







Couldn't have made it easier for me, great working with him. 
-Autopilot digital management
-8-Gallon tank
-Dual 380's
-Dual watertraps
-3/8" line
Car the stuff is going on-








and a link to my build thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4262591


_Modified by gunch at 8:53 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so this means you will be the 4th in MN to get bags, there is gonna be like 7 cars at E09 this year on bags. Sadly mine wont yet, but I am not going to E09 anyways. 
Good luck man.
Bagyards?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

Cant wait to see this thing on bags....


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

If you don't mind letting us know, what is the price for all the components of the setup? Assuming you got bagyard, from what it sounds like the front and rears cost ~$3k plus 1300 for management, so does $4300 sound about right? This would obviously be the most expensive setup, but if you did bag over coils, I'm sure the price of the setup would be cut in half.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

My damn client's network doesn't show smilies half the time, completely missed it. In that case, I'm going with my second guess of around $2k or so. But what kind of bags do you need to run in the rear for a quattro setup?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_notice that [email protected] posted with a "







" - i think he's doing bags over coils. cause i didn't sell any bagyards for a b5 s4.

You can't do bags over coils for the rear of a B5 quattro (S4 or A4... they are the same). The bag either has to be offset away from the body/wheel well or a small diameter bag (same diameter as rear spring or smaller) must be used in order for it to work. I'm guessing he did either of those.... otherwise it would have to be air cylinders in the rear. Bags over coils work money in the front though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_i know. i figured that for the front he at least did bags over coils. for the rear you have to do an air cylinder or bagyards. the rear on the b5's is a pain in the ass.


....Not bagyards nor air cylinder in this one


















_Modified by [email protected] at 11:05 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

....Not bagyards nor air cylinder in this one


















WOOO CUT SPRINGS!!!!







But seriously I'm looking forward to seeing this build. I wonder how it will affect the handling?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
....Not bagyards nor air cylinder in this one










If you guys did a setup like that one, you need to help me with my MINI's rears


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
If you guys did a setup like that one, you need to help me with my MINI's rears









Your mini rears are intense.


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

More baaaaaaaags....Eurowerks '09 is gunna be stacked this year


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (bbkid43)*

cant wait for e09 should be a sick show!


----------



## durrmcdanks (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (gunch)*

b5 s4 on bags sick awesome dirty


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

Got my management ordered! I will be running autopilot digital with 8 gallon tank, dual 380's and dual watertraps. Can't wait to get it to get started on the install. Will have management sometime at the end of the week to middle of next week I think.
Updates and pics as soon as I get more stuff.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

Woop woop Talon.. Can't wait to see this get started http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Whats the project costing you? Id be interested to see what the price difference is.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

^^^about $3200 all said and done shipped

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Woop woop Talon.. Can't wait to see this get started http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just a couple weeks out and it should be done. but that seems so far away right now!


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_^^^about $3200 all said and done shipped


WOW!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Mstadt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mstadt* »_

WOW!









Yeah I know right! This guy is a fin baller!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Yeah I know right! This guy is a fin baller!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

That autocontroller probably takes up a big chunk of that price, and worth the money.
I've got a slightly different suspension for 2000 but without any of the automatic features. Wish I could find something like that autocontroller for my app. 

Cool car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Mstadt)*

Who is ready for this hahaha








This is my car did the front install today and yesterday but still need to cut the control arms they are laying on the strut tower. Sorry about the bad night pics but gunch's should lay about the same. I'll get better pics out tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wanted to make sure the kit I have been working on was going to work the way I thought but Talon will be the true first one with it. 
The rears arent done yet but Ill make you guys wait till he gets his done to see pictures. I don't want to ruin his fun of posting the first b5a4 sedan on bags.








Top of the Bumper is 13" from the ground
















Stock Vs Bags








You can see the front camber in this one alittle








Again I am sorry for the **** pictures but you get the idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:32 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice work Zack!! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

HOLY ISH!!! Talon, wow this is gonna be insane! 
Great work Zack, any pics of the components or are we gonna have to wait to open the boxes















And you can't run your old wheels Talon, AMG's ftw!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Who is ready for this hahaha








The rears arent done yet but Ill make you guys wait till he gets his done to see pictures. I don't want to ruin his fun of posting the first b5a4 sedan on bags.








Top of the Bumper is 13" from the ground











I am, I am! But I've got an S4 so post up those pics, I'm just as excited as anybody else, if not more!









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is my car did the front install today and yesterday but still need to cut the control arms they are laying on the strut tower. Sorry about the bad night pics but gunch's should lay about the same. I'll get better pics out tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Are you cutting the control arms? or are you just cutting the strut tower a bit and then the fender well kind of like panscrapers?
But nice work, looking good!!!!








The bag master has been identified!


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

Just the strut tower and make it like a tub. Weld a box over where I cut, I'll post pictures of the finished outcome but not cutting the actual control just the tower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just the strut tower and make it like a tub. Weld a box over where I cut, I'll post pictures of the finished outcome but not cutting the actual control just the tower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool, i was thinking the same cause I live in MN and DO plan on driving the car in the winter!








but cant wait to see the pics of how you do it!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

slightly better than zack's awful pictures








please disregard the wheels, they are rather high offset lorinsers i had sitting outside for a couple years. what this does show is that there is no interference with the bag and wheel, so you could totally run a fatty out back (with stretch, of course)


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sooo looking forward to seeing the final product and prices


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

niiiicceee!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

also worth mentioning - this was the first test fit. need to design a couple small parts to make these how we want them functionally and cosmetically


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Haha I'm going to leave the picture taking to jason, but everything should be done by the weekend. Final pictures will then be taken http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audee3 (Sep 4, 2008)

looking good, I can't wait to get my setup ordered


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (audee3)*

Updates















_this time I gave you 2 faces, now I'm really mad_


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

^^^














Too funny, if only everyone else knew how funny he thinks he is...








But got the management yesterday, still waiting on watertraps so I couldn't get my trunk buttoned up. Not sure how or where I'm going to mount them yet. And still working on the fine details of getting that false wall in and out with all the lines and stuff.
Pics:
Autopilot Digital Management
















Dual Viair 380's
















And an 8-Gallon Tank
























Should have more by later today, just getting to work on the wheel well and also trying to finish up the wall.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Very Nice Talon. Good to see you being a pioneer in the B5 air ride. I gave up last winter :-(


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

Its looking good buddy, can't wait to start getting things hardlined in for you. 
You should show some pics showing off how well you are hiding everything withing hiding everything


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

So, i got the trunk all done, finally! I just need to run some air lines to the valves and also the compressors. Made a false floor in my wheel well and decided to tuck all the wiring and some air lines so it would be super clean.
Tucked the wiring on my false wheel well floor:
























Looked so good exposed decided to carpet the rest of the trunk:








































And for when I need to stuff the trunk with stuff, I still have a false floor, with vents of course:
































Bags are shipping out tomorrow! I think?







So should be done in about a week or so!


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

Trunk looks awesome and it will all be on its way this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

that actually turned out much cleaner than I thought it would from first pictures. I like it, very nice.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

looks really nice man, way to find a way through all the ideas you had in mind. 
cant wait to get started on the bags!!
you better hurry up b/c my car may not run right now but it still goes up and down...tnks for the help yesterday too btw


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

This is nice.. I'm really really really interested to see how the rear's go cause I've had a few b5's ask me to bag their cars, but unfortunately there hasnt been anything bolt on, and panscrapers are in Spain, so it'd be a bit complicated to have them do it and ship it. 
I tried to get JAson to spill the beans a couple of weeks ago, but he wouldnt.. So i gotta wait like the rest...


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

I am still waiting too, gonna be a complete surprise! Can't wait to see how it came out, I only know that I'm getting bilstein f/r, not exactly sure of the bag set up though. Especially the rears.








But none the less, thanks for all the positive comments guys and it should be done within a week or so!!


----------



## Stanky Turbo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (gunch)*

Lookin good talon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This thing is gonna be dope when its done


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Stanky Turbo)*

I'll toss out alittle, the fronts are bilteins with uvair bags with some machine brackets and areas of shortening. The rears are a mix of custom machined parts with easystreet parts and lots of thought into how this truly would work. I worked on finding this stuff for months and finally just came up with how to tie everything in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So now that the culprit is out







I want to take the time to thank Zack and everyone at bdautofelgen for getting this done! I was trying for so long and those guys took no time getting it done.
BIG, thanks again!!!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (gunch)*

Bags went out today! Thank you Zack! He had to re-machine some brackets so I should be laying frame when its all done.







Peter at Further helped me out cutting the control arms through the bay. The drivers side is going to be a complete headache compared to the passenger side because of the ecu.







And also this is not complete. I will be re-enforcing it with some extra welds since I am compromising some structural strength. And I plan on doing some neoprene covers to protect from water splash and rocks from getting in the bay. 
A big hole:
















And these are 17's, going to be running 18 aero II's:








Camber anyone?
















And the mastermind in helping me get this done, Peter:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

are you going to box that back in?


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah, something like that. I am not completely sure how yet? But I have been driving around like that for the past couple of days with no issues at all...so far. But I'm sure I lost some structural strength.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

nice Talon, way to freak everybody out with pics of an unfinished product







And I love the pic of Peter...that's priceless!!
I'm excited to see this thing come together!!


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_
A big hole:










This seems like quite a bit of over kill unfortunately... From what I saw cutting mine there was no use cutting past the raintray because the control arm is already resting against the tower right at the pivot point. You could have got the same low with a much smaller whole. 
Are you planning on cutting the rest of the raintray out?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

Here is the one from panscrapers to see what sketchy-B is talking about the difference. He should be fine as long as he enforces it. Thats kinda how I plan on doing mine with a box top. Looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Reinforcing it with cuts that deep is a must. I also hope that he welds the raintray back in once it is boxed out and everything. 
Here is the cuts I made, which with 17s had my subframe on the ground.








I need to trim the far control arm hole a little more though.. if you can see it it started to bow the metal up a little from testing the height. A little deeper and it should be fine


_Modified by Sketchy-B at 7:12 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Thats wasup!! Cut that car up, make it low!!!!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_
This seems like quite a bit of over kill unfortunately... From what I saw cutting mine there was no use cutting past the raintray because the control arm is already resting against the tower right at the pivot point. You could have got the same low with a much smaller whole. 
Are you planning on cutting the rest of the raintray out?

Honestly, the control arm is not even resting on the tower yet and the front control arm is resting on the bay. So I don't think I could have gotten the same low with a much smaller hole, but to each there own. I do still plan on re-enforcing it as mentioned before, so this is an unfinished product. Is that picture you posted a passat or? And also, I think I should be lower than panscrapers and if you look closely, they are resting on the bay as well. 
So, I will be re-enforcing things, I am taking into consideration the fact that I have lost a lot of structural integrity, I do not plan on cutting the rest of the raintray out, and I do not plan on putting any of it back in. Just like Zack said, some how box it in.















Thanks Santi!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_









Stupid B6s, they changed the suspension and I can't do that with my car.








Or at least, not like that I can't.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

And I figured out today, that I should be able to park at least on a set of 2x4's and still lay subframe.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks good fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GTIzlatko at 7:48 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

You rocking a tranny brace or anything? If not good. If so, ditch it


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Ok cut the control arms out of mine tonight cause I wanted to see what it looked like. Didnt box them in yet but my bumper is completely pushed out on the sides when I drop it. Fender to ground with 16" fatties is 21 1/2 " I think I can get another 1/4 by tweaking some things but then without cutting the engine bay completely its going to be hard to get much lower. You cant see under the car and I totally lost my plastic skidplate on the way home cause I dropped it playing around so I think I'm going to call it quits up front for now. Just box the cuts and then wait for new wheels and see where Im at there.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_...my bumper is completely pushed out on the sides when I drop it. Fender to ground with 16" fatties is 21 1/2 ".
You cant see under the car and I totally lost my plastic skidplate on the way home cause I dropped it playing around so I think I'm going to call it quits up front for now.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

rofl, or just jones'in. I hope I don't crack my front bumper again.







I just got done molding my new one and it was a PITA.







But that is sooooo sick. We need pictures, people are going to lose it.









_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_You rocking a tranny brace or anything? If not good. If so, ditch it 

I was, I just put it up for sale today.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

Some crappy pictures but you get the idea. I still need to clean the cuts and box them in maybe do alittle more trimming. Lots of fab work ahead especially with the ecu right now it just pushes up alittle on it but once I add a box I think I have to make a custom one for the ecu. You can see my bumper pushing out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Zack does your arm hit the ECU box? I cut/sectioned/and plastic welded mine to clear the arm. 
How bout yours Talon?


_Modified by Sketchy-B at 8:44 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

wow Zack! Thats insane!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Zack does your arm hit the ECU box? I cut/sectioned/and plastic welded mine to clear the arm. 
How bout yours Talon?

_Modified by Sketchy-B at 8:44 AM 3-27-2009_

Still haven't cut that side, decided to wait until I get my setup to see exactly how far I should cut.
Zack, those pictures are sick,







but I am afraid of cracking my new molded bumper now, but I guess you pay the price to be low!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

i'll take some better pics tomorrow at the shop, Ray Charles here is awful at taking them


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i'll take some better pics tomorrow at the shop, Ray Charles here is awful at taking them









Oh burn. Haha.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Damn you guys, now I need to cut my fenders open.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

^^^lol, just for fun? or are they bottoming out?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

he is bottoming out and making dents.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_^^^lol, just for fun? or are they bottoming out?

Mine are little bit different than B5 fenders, but they can still be trimmed a bit. Time to find someone with a plasma torch or a cutting wheel that will fit in there...


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Pneumatic mini sawz-all or bust dude, that's what I used. I've got a plasma cutter too but for thin sheet metal I'd choose the sawz-all everyday. Much cleaner of a cut.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

Very well then. Time to find someone with a pneumatic mini Sawz-All!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i see you guys cleaned out the junk on the other side


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_i see you guys cleaned out the junk on the other side 


yeah, the guy came and picked up all his ****

still need to knock down that wall tho, but those wood floors are really nice to work on


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow wood floors? I gotta check this place out.
Great work zack. The audi looks insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

used to be the basement of a funeral home








the caskets sat on the wood floors so they wouldnt rot


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that back room sure gave me the creeps








are you guys goint to keep the wood floor


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

yeah the floor is staying. we're ripping out the walls and building permanent ramps to get onto the floor. the whole place gives me the damn creeps.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Damn you guys, now I need to cut my fenders open.









You fu**in better. I want to see your **** laid out. Best bagged Audi stateside by far...


----------



## Further_Performance (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (gunch)*

Hey, where's the sound clip from the recent addition, or of someone diving out of the way??







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (Further_Performance)*

I think Talon realized yesterday after he got his managment hooked up to blow his new air-horn that all this time he's really been doing an air-horn build with bags on the side.








Seriously that horn is loud.....this will be a fun summer








But Talon, good job this weekend. It was good to hear your compressors fire to life and the valves shootin pressure. You are almost there!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_I think Talon realized yesterday after he got his managment hooked up to blow his new air-horn that all this time he's really been doing an air-horn build with bags on the side.








Seriously that horn is loud.....this will be a fun summer








But Talon, good job this weekend. It was good to hear your compressors fire to life and the valves shootin pressure. You are almost there!

Thanks John, and yeah, it was a blast getting to hear that thing for the first time. Can't wait to give someone a heart attack.








But bags should be here either today or tomorrow. I have a small leak I'm chasing down now, overnight it went from full to 55psi. But so close to finishing it.








And I'll have pics and a sound clip when I'm done.e


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (gunch)*

Post a clip of the horn up! And I want to see the rear bag setup


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (ryanmiller)*

yes sound clip! I'm debating putting one on the CC just for giggles


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (passat_98)*

I cant wait for them to get there to see his car down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! ([email protected])*

Finished my bumper, can't wait to scrape it up and crack it when I get my bags done.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To this Build.


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_yes sound clip! I'm debating putting one on the CC just for giggles 

I was thinking about doing it too. Texas train horn (and bags) crew?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (Jetta11kid)*

That bumper is hott!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great work Talon


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (JB_1152)*

subscribed to this build as well. i neeeeeeeeed to see that rear bag setup.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: B5 S4, bags on the way! (sum1namedjames)*

Thanks John. Yours will be too! Can't wait to see them.









_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_subscribed to this build as well. i neeeeeeeeed to see that rear bag setup.

I neeeeeeeed to see them to!







Zack said it should be sometime this week for sure.


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

bumpers lookin smooooth


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (bbkid43)*

Dude, where the f*ck are your bags?!?!?!?!?!
I really wanted to rock that thing at cars and coffee


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Thanks for all the kind responses everyone, still waiting on bags, I know I've said this a lot, but hopefully they'll show today or tomorrow. 

_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Dude, where the f*ck are your bags?!?!?!?!?!
I really wanted to rock that thing at cars and coffee 

I want to so bad you don't even know, but it is going to suck playing with the switches from the passenger seat.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (gunch)*

Got some goodies today, thank you Zack! Still waiting on a few fittings since I am running 3/8 instead of 1/4 line, but should be here soon.
Fronts, nothing too special, shortened bilsteins with universal bags, custom brackets:
















Rears, a thing to marvel, shortened bilsteins, bags, and custom brackets and mounts:


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

Sick Talon














Can't wait to see it all together... For some reason though I can never see your pics that you post


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sick Talon














Can't wait to see it all together... For some reason though I can never see your pics that you post









Thanks Jeff, does anyone else have this problem


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

It's almost funny... I can see everyones else's pics on your thread but yours







So I still have no clue what your trunk looks like..... or your bags..... or your bumper, etc


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

well, I can't drive right now anyways, so its hanging out at the shop.







check it out whenever! Tristan has the keys...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

I heard







I'll see it soon I'm sure..
You kids heading to C&C tomorrow? If so.. you should stop by after


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I heard







I'll see it soon I'm sure..
You kids heading to C&C tomorrow? If so.. you should stop by after









yeah, if the weather holds out, John's picking me up.
Will definitely do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

Sick


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

SAY WERD... I was kinda right when i talked to Jason, they are essentially upside down Chapman struts w/ Custom brackets... SWEET! 
They look great, i love the engraved bda logo!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Should look dope!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_It's almost funny... I can see everyones else's pics on your thread but yours







So I still have no clue what your trunk looks like..... or your bags..... or your bumper, etc























That's what you get for keeping the color of your car a secret, bitch!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
That's what you get for keeping the color of your car a secret, bitch!
























I got to see it today







all I can is


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

put them on and take photos.


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've just subscribed to vwvortex to watch this build keanly. Planning on dropping my S4 on air very soon, hopefully the 1st, that I know of, in the UK


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (stapo69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stapo69* »_I've just subscribed to vwvortex to watch this build keanly. Planning on dropping my S4 on air very soon, hopefully the 1st, that I know of, in the UK

Nice, Talon is inspiring the WORLD!!!
Talon, tomorrow is a big day!!!!


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn right, I wanna see this done and the finished results!
I even emailed Zak to see what sort of money it's gonna cost to get me this set-up and get it over the Atlantic to sunny england! Bring on the summer fun!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (stapo69)*

thanks guys, going to be working on it today! hopefully it will be done by sometime tonight. pics tonight!!!!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (gunch)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

****s weak son


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_****s weak son
















thanks


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

Late nights followed by early mornings rule! HAHAHA
Oh Dayummmmmm


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gunch)*

So its on the floor?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_So its on the floor? 


and you haven't posted photos yet? 
unacceptable...


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Late nights followed by early mornings rule! HAHAHA
Oh Dayummmmmm









I just woke up!!







Sorry bud, but thanks again for getting r done.









_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_So its on the floor? 

You'll have to wait and see when I finish her up









_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_and you haven't posted photos yet?
unacceptable... 

I know, didn't have some stuff to finish it off correctly


----------



## Kande12V (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

Damn i havent been to the shop for a week and your bumper's painted and front ends on the ground!














Will you be around the shop friday/saturday, i wanna see this thing....bad. Oh and glad to see that you actually had to cut the towers







Keep up the good work!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kande12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kande12V* »_Damn i havent been to the shop for a week and your bumper's painted and front ends on the ground!














Will you be around the shop friday/saturday, i wanna see this thing....bad. Oh and glad to see that you actually had to cut the towers







Keep up the good work!

Yup, stuff is finally coming together for me. I should be there sometime on one of those days and my rears should be done too! I still have to cut the drivers side through so I can get lower though, then the front end will really be on the ground!


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_So its on the floor? 

With the 17s and the cuts the front subframe should be sitting on the ground.... 18s & 19s is where is came off the ground for me


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_
With the 17s and the cuts the front subframe should be sitting on the ground.... 18s & 19s is where is came off the ground for me









Damn, I will be running 18's.







Hopefully I can figure something out to get it a little lower.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_
Damn, I will be running 18's.







Hopefully I can figure something out to get it a little lower.









Stretch, and then some more stretch


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Stretch, and then some more stretch









Mine are pretty stretched out.... 215/35 on a 9 and 225/40 on a 10


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Stretch, and then some more stretch









I know, but I still want to see what the tires I have will look like.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

Bump for Talon.... Saw this thing drop it like its hot tonight





















F'n money bro


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_Damn, I will be running 18's.







Hopefully I can figure something out to get it a little lower.









Stance > lowness


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

Exactly


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Pics pics pics!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (stapo69)*

****, in the heat of everything i forgot to take pictures....sorry Talon


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dayum! I need to see this! Going to see an air specialist in the uk this week, Rayvern Hyrdraulics, they do pretty much all the air on dubs in this country, turns out they're like 45 minutes away from me! Result! Next, to the bank I go!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (stapo69)*

Thanks everyone! Some bad pics I snapped with my POS. Moar low to come, I still need to get the front lower and shouldn't have a problem once I cut the drivers side fender.


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh yeah! Sold!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

I can't see the pics














but... I did get to see it in person


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

looks good dude, what wheels are you gonna run? i wanna see them tires off the ground!








btw your old wheels are starting to get nice and shiney


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (stapo69)*

Car is looking money I was hoping you got that package I sent you yesterday so you could finish


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks great dude!
do you have any pictures of your rear struts?
cheers,
andrew


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

get the front to tuck rim like the back and u get my vote









do those rear bags get mounted upside down? (shock body in the actuall mount for the car) very intersted to see this if you have pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (P Q)*

Thanks everyone! Especially Zack at BDA for getting the kit put together, John for helping with the install, I wouldn't have got it done by myself, and Further performance for letting me use their lift. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I got TSW Holstens in chrome, tires are here, I just need to mount, balance and wait for the roads to get a little better.







The fronts should come down more once I get the drivers side fender cut, and if they don't come down enough, I might cut the strut a little more, cause there is plenty of lift. 
Rear bags:
























Wheels, 18x8:


----------



## jettavan (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

Trusty is still lower.
When are we going to do some more cuting? then maybe you can be as low as trusty.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (jettavan)*

tomorrow? or whenever you say I can.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (gunch)*

any shots of the rear bags mounted on the car?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (jettavan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettavan* »_Trusty is still lower.
When are we going to do some more cuting? then maybe you can be as low as trusty.









How bout getting the jetta van that low


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
How bout getting the jetta van that low























2nd that!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gunch)*








looks sick!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bda engineering!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

what wheels are those?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_what wheels are those?

i dont know but it makes me think it will look awesome on his car. i havent been a fan of the two tone but i think these wheels will pull it together.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ looks sick!!
bda engineering!

Thanks, the front will be lower this week.

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_what wheels are those?

They are chrome TSW Holstens http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_i dont know but it makes me think it will look awesome on his car. i havent been a fan of the two tone but i think these wheels will pull it together.

I am hoping it will pull it all together with the chrome mirror caps and wheels. Last year I ran black chrome wheels and loved the way it looked with the two tone.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looks good


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

skeptical on how those wheels will look on there


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_looks good

thanks









_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_skeptical on how those wheels will look on there 

any car I've ever seen them on, I like, so I hope I like them on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

I'm interested to see how you box in the cut rain tray area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_I'm interested to see how you box in the cut rain tray area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

same here. and i want to see those wheels on!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_I'm interested to see how you box in the cut rain tray area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


sorry but i like the twb girl thign in ur sig. hahahahaha

ok anyway yes i too would like to see this box


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just want to see full shots.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I'll be addressing all of the mentioned above things this week. I have no license right now







so getting to the shop has been hard. I plan on cutting the drivers side fender, boxing both sides back in and getting the wheels on.

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I just want to see full shots. 

There is a couple shots of the whole car on page 4. Not any good ones though. Just a cheap camera sitting at the shop.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_









Raising up the back to get rid of the rear rake should "lower" the front a little more.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am going to be honest I thought the front would be lower.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

The other side of the car was not cut at the time of this picture I believe. When I had my 17s the rim was tucked a little bit into the fender. His should as soon as he gets that other side cut out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am going to be honest I thought the front would be lower. 

Once he cuts the other side it should go alittle lower, mine with 17'' rs made me higher than my stock but his issue is his tire wheel right now. They are pretty meaty and not having the other side is causeing the control arm to not extend nearly as much. Also just remember his rear is causeing the front to rise. Its hard to judge his final stance until his new wheels are on. There is some things we could still do to get his front and rear lower, this is a proto kit so little things we can adjust. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_skeptical on how those wheels will look on there









x2... 
Polished is hard to pull off on white.. and w/ the black/yellow 2 tone i'm also a bit skepticla as these are chromed so they'll be extra shiny... 
I hope they fit/look good, i know tucking half the rim will help a lot


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

wow looks good. Unsure on the wheel choice. You copyed my bumper


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwsparky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsparky* »_wow looks good. Unsure on the wheel choice. You copyed my bumper









I just looked at your car, and it didn't look molded to me







but I could be wrong.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_
I just looked at your car, and it didn't look molded to me










and even if it is, that would be like everyone who has ever shaved the rubstrips on a MK4 getting butthurt because someone else did... or a shaved hatch.... originality is hard to come by these days. Either way Talons car looks good. get the wheels on it already. I am still up in the air on those. I like the wheels and I like the car, but i am not sure.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

updates














....Frankey picking up the wheels today. I feel bad cause Sam's was dead yesterday when I went there. I easily coulda just hoped on a mounter


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_
I just looked at your car, and it didn't look molded to me







but I could be wrong.

















i dont care i was just saying thats all.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwsparky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsparky* »_
i dont care i was just saying thats all.

Your car looks really good, I must have searched out an old picture.
By the way, I REALLY like your front bumper.










_Modified by gunch at 8:51 AM 4-17-2009_


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
get the wheels on it already. I am still up in the air on those. I like the wheels and I like the car, but i am not sure.

I have someone mounting them for me cause I am really broke right now. I thought they were going to be done today but he hasn't even picked them up yet







But, the roads suck, I have no license, and not in a huge hurry to get it done. More focused right now on getting my interior back together and figuring out a few things with the rear struts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_
Your car looks really good, I must have searched out an old picture.
By the way, I REALLY like your front bumper.









_Modified by gunch at 8:51 AM 4-17-2009_

ha ha and i REALLY like yours to.Shame mine cracked so i had to cover it up with this until i import the car back to florida so i can fix it.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

damn dude.
crome holstens + bags = me jelous


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwsparky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsparky* »_
ha ha and i REALLY like yours to.Shame mine cracked so i had to cover it up with this until i import the car back to florida so i can fix it.


thats awesome, quite original thats for sure


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

Wheels on, no center caps yet, and dirty as hell.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

are they sitting pretty far inside the fender? the photo makes it look like you could space them a good 5 mm. overall i am not feeling them. Personally i think the chrome wheels with the chrome mirror makes it look like you tried too much to attempt to incorporate chrome into the theme. but i think those wheels flat black or gloss even would look awesome.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_are they sitting pretty far inside the fender? the photo makes it look like you could space them a good 5 mm. overall i am not feeling them. Personally i think the chrome wheels with the chrome mirror makes it look like you tried too much to attempt to incorporate chrome into the theme. but i think those wheels flat black or gloss even would look awesome. 

I can't really put spacers on cause of ride height issues, but it looks like that because there is so much camber







I too really liked the black wheels on my car and am still undecided on them myself. Already been thinking about what to do to them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_ overall i am not feeling them. Personally i think the chrome wheels with the chrome mirror makes it look like you tried too much to attempt to incorporate chrome into the theme. but i think those wheels flat black or gloss even would look awesome. 

Talon, hope you dont mind if I chime in. 
The car looks sick in person. I am really picky and I think the wheels look great on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was not so sure before they were on. Black/Semi Gloss seems played out. 
After stareing at it at MAP the other day I came to the conclusion it would look even better if the whole car was Imola. Those wheels set it off enough. Maybe have someone PC. 
Either way good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2slowT)*

I agree. I think the car would look MUCH MUCH MUCH better if it were all imola. I vote that you save up some cash and then have the car resprayed/blended (noticed the front fenders paint doesn't really match). I think the Imola paint would really make the car pop and would keep it clean. Right now I feel like there is just too much going on.
Other than that... looks great. Stance is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to get my bags installed.
Oh, and lose the spoiler!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

IF you could create a flat cap those wheels would look 100% better


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Thanks Ryan. If I had the money to do a full respray, I would definitely not do a stock color again. I know there are mismatched panels and dents everywhere, can't forget about the sandblasted hood, and the damn rear spoiler that came on the car







but all this stuff has been thought about and I would love to change it all at once but I can't afford it.
Thanks for everyones concerns, thoughts, and comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

If you could do it all at once it would not be as fun and gradifying anyway. I myself like having a project.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2slowT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slowT* »_If you could do it all at once it would not be as fun and gradifying anyway. I myself like having a project. 

Good point. I am kind of "doing it all at once" on my current S4.. heck I haven't even driven the car yet and I have put so much money into it that it makes me sick! I think if I were to do it all over again, I would do it more step by step because it is more gratifying when you add a new mod, get excited about it for a while, then when you get bored with it.... mod more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Good point. I am kind of "doing it all at once" on my current S4.. heck I haven't even driven the car yet and I have put so much money into it that it makes me sick! I think if I were to do it all over again, I would do it more step by step because it is more gratifying when you add a new mod, get excited about it for a while, then when you get bored with it.... mod more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh pleazz, quit your whinning....Talon knows first hand about having to see a project happen all at once. You get "mods" done faster when you do it all at once.
Talon those wheels look banging man! I love them in person and when you see that 2 tone rolling down the street slammed in the rear rollin on those wheels....looks more than spot.on I thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You should be more than happy with them, you already know your fenders and hood are getting resprayed by Corrie early this summer! So focus and get your headliner completed and you will be done. Think haven't you already gotten the first B5/S4 on bags stateside finished and you didn't even think you would have the bags done till late summer, you're doing great man keep it up!










_Modified by JB_1152 at 3:25 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Oh pleazz, quit your whinning....Talon knows first hand about having to see a project happen all at once. You get "mods" done faster when you do it all at once.

_Modified by JB_1152 at 3:25 AM 4-20-2009_

I don't get what you mean. I didn't think I was whining?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

I think the TSWs look decent. Too much rubber on them though. Did you go with 225/40's? Seems 225/35s or 215/40s might look better.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

i have the same wheels. non polished
i run 205/40/18 perfect imo


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

The tires are 215/40's. There is a little more meat to them than I expected







Wish I would have gone 215/35 or 205/40, but what can you do. They are holding me up a little bit but I'm broke as hell right now and got the tires brand new for $315 shipped to my door.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

yeah i payed 600 shiped


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

yeah i'm not feelin the color combo much w/ the chrome.. u need some wider stuff.. I know S4 can run like 9.5s, and 11s and still tuck... 
Besides that i stance is alright.. either reiase the rear a bit, or lower the front more








I'm not dogging the car, i just think it has much more potential http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Santi at 5:44 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Saw it tonight in person and it looks $$$$$$$$$$$$$. Cannot wait to see it rolling low with those wheels


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Gunch, loving the car, followed the build thread closely, I'm in the UK and in the process of bagging my S4, I've got a company that'll curyom mkae me the set-up, we're just a little undecided on how to tackle the rear being a Quattro, is there any chance you could email a few pics of your rear struts installed on the car so we can see how they sit and fit? The pics won't go any further if you wanna keep it all a bit hush hush! I'm hopefully gonna be the 1st S4 over here running such a set up so details will be kept secret, would just really appreciate a bit of help. Also any helpful links or pics you have would be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers, hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Sick Talon. Can't wait to see the new rollers in person. I still gotta stop by further to pick up my springs and grill


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (A4robm)*

dude the car is coming along nicely! i have the mandrus boxes still and i was wondering which wheels you picked! btw i should be done FINALLY with my/your old wheels.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_u need some wider stuff.. I know S4 can run like 9.5s, and 11s and still tuck... 

I want some wider stuff, but did what I could on a budget, maybe sometime later this year.









_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Saw it tonight in person and it looks $$$$$$$$$$$$$. Cannot wait to see it rolling low with those wheels









Thanks Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we need to get out soon and take some sick shoots. I get my license back this Friday.

_Quote, originally posted by *stapo69* »_Gunch, loving the car, is there any chance you could email a few pics of your rear struts installed on the car so we can see how they sit and fit? Also any helpful links or pics you have would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks a lot, I'll get you some pics as soon as I get some good ones, the only link you'll need is in my sig, bdautofelgen, great guys, worked with me and got it done.

_Quote, originally posted by *A4Rob* »_Sick Talon. Can't wait to see the new rollers in person. I still gotta stop by further to pick up my springs and grill  

Anytime, the car is there and so are the springs and grill. We still need to figure out whats up with that payment









_Quote, originally posted by *schmoopy* »_dude the car is coming along nicely! i have the mandrus boxes still and i was wondering which wheels you picked! btw i should be done FINALLY with my/your old wheels. 

Thanks, I can't wait to see what you've done with the wheels


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers mate, i'd appreciate that.
Got the drop all measured up and all going ahead very soon, Ill be posting pics up on here for sure


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_
I want some wider stuff, but did what I could on a budget, maybe sometime later this year.









totally hear u on that. i'm on a similar thing.


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Did the BDA struts just bolt straight into the rear? Or were there any alterations needed?


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (stapo69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stapo69* »_Did the BDA struts just bolt straight into the rear? Or were there any alterations needed?

They bolted right up, nothing to modify.
I'm still trying to get pics of the rear but without a license its hard to get around and my car has been sitting at further performance since I lost it







should be within the next couple of days, sorry man.


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

No worries mate, I'm just trying to get a price from Zack to ship a set to the UK


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn... whats with all you FP guys losing your license lately?


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnbass1* »_Damn... whats with all you FP guys losing your license lately?

rofl, finally got mine back on the 1st. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (gunch)*

Heres a pic of it all "donked out and the same angle all down.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (gunch)*

can u drive with it all the way down. assuming in a stright line


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

that looks sooooo good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you should mold the rear valence to match the front bumper


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

Pics dont do this car justice. Its looking real good in person. nice touch with the chrome door handles. Did you add spacers in the rear? seems like its sitting a bit higher?


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

The more I see of this car the more I'm desperate to get mine built and fitted, the Holstens work real well when she's decked. Lovin it! This car just cost me 2 grand! Or 4 grand in your money!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_can u drive with it all the way down. assuming in a stright line

yeah, the rears in that picture are up a little bit and that is about as low as I can roll.

_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_that looks sooooo good you should mold the rear valence to match the front bumper 

I want to, but it was not fun doing the front and dont have the money to get the rear painted if I did it now.









_Quote, originally posted by *bbkid43* »_Pics dont do this car justice. Its looking real good in person. nice touch with the chrome door handles. Did you add spacers in the rear? seems like its sitting a bit higher?

thanks man, and the rears are up just a little to match the front. I think it looks better that way.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (stapo69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stapo69* »_The more I see of this car the more I'm desperate to get mine built and fitted, the Holstens work real well when she's decked. Lovin it! This car just cost me 2 grand! Or 4 grand in your money!

thanks again. today I should have better pics of the rear for you.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I sitll say you design a flat chap and chrome that ****


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

the crome handles make it work.
it looks 10million times better with the rear up just a little.
this is the pic we all have ben wating for.
any clue what is holding the front up? 
car is only gonna get better, when you get the front lower.


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

When the money's there paint the whole car black, would look pimp!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_the crome handles make it work.
it looks 10million times better with the rear up just a little.
this is the pic we all have ben wating for.
any clue what is holding the front up? 
car is only gonna get better, when you get the front lower.

I am only about 1/4 inch off the ground in the front. Right now it is being held up by the ecu and my only option is to move it or get smaller tires. Then I should be on the subframe and would still be higher than the rear.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

Lets go shoot this bad boy this weekend


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks you then call me


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Will do


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Ehhhh dude I think you can do better on the wheels. If those were silver yesss but chrome?.... Sheet I wouldn't rock them on my lawn mower.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*

^x2


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

^^^^^Good thing I built this car for myself and not anybody else


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (bbkid43)*

I hate chrome, but it looks good on this car when sun is not hitting it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_^^^^^Good thing I built this car for myself and not anybody else


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_^^^^^Good thing I built this car for myself and not anybody else
















That's ridiculous! Why would you do that? Don't you want to be cool on the interwebz?


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

not trying to cause a stir, to each their own. I just liked when this idea of those Merc wheels were in your head...








you get a chance to fool around cleaning up the engine bay at all?


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_not trying to cause a stir, to each their own. I just liked when this idea of those Merc wheels were in your head...
you get a chance to fool around cleaning up the engine bay at all?

no worries man, I liked the mercs but didn't like the idea of polishing them and trying to keep 'em clean. I'm not one to keep up on that very well.







I have looked into cleaning up the bay, but it will never looked shaved unless I do some crazy ish and not ready to do that yet.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

Not really talking about shaving anything just about the holes for the arms.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Not really talking about shaving anything just about the holes for the arms.

haven't touched that yet either







and it hasn't moved or done anything. I still want to do something though. Probably just weld the two pieces together for strength.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

I dig everything but the two tone, I would have left it all yellow. but who cares what i think.








The wheels work, the low works, the car works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_^^^^^Good thing I built this car for myself and not anybody else


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

So Talon.... We gonna snap this badboy this weekend or what?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

please do, i would love to see a shoot with both your cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_So Talon.... We gonna snap this badboy this weekend or what? 

for sure! hopefully the weather is somewhat decent. I'll give you a call later today to figure out a good time that works for you. I am still open as always, but got an interview to go to today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

Hey Talon, was fun to get out and shoot the car.. We'll have to go out and shoot some rollers sometime soon...
Here's a couple from tonight. More to come this week


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Wowwwww.....







SO SICK. It's amazing how much nice quality pictures can change the way the car looks. What roof rack is that? Gosh I can't wait to get my car on bags. I'm going to start my install on Tuesday so I'll definitely post some pics.
Oh, and moacur... you take the most amazing pictures. What camera are you shooting with and what editing software? I shoot occasionally with a Nikon D60 and edit with photoshop but can never seem to make them look as good as yours. Any lens filters? Polarizer?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

these pictures are definitely spot on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Thanks and the car looks absloutley phenomenal in person.. Fun car to shoot for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the camera.. I shoot with a Canon 40d. First pic was shot with a Canon 50mm 1.8 II and the second with a Sigma 10-20mm. In both shots a polarizer was used. Lately for editing I have been using Lightroom


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Car looks mint in those pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

50mm is money


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_50mm is money

x2


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Pictures say it all! Jeff is an amazing photographer and I am so glad I had the opportunity to go out and shoot with him.








It is the first time I have ever seen my car in some really good pictures and I am truly excited as hell to go out and get some rollers now.
Thanks Jeff for wanting to do this and big props on your skills, my car looks entirely different through your lens.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
x2










why the rolleyes?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

probably because it costs a lot of money


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

a 50mm 1.8 is roughly a hundred bucks and he bought mine








they are not that expensive. I am going to try and get a 1.4 next.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
why the rolleyes?

those arent roll eyes. those are, 'look up to your awesome quote' eyes, fool. im a peaceful man


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Wowwwww.....







SO SICK. It's amazing how much nice quality pictures can change the way the car looks. What roof rack is that? Gosh I can't wait to get my car on bags. I'm going to start my install on Tuesday so I'll definitely post some pics.


Thanks, I forgot to mention that those are oem roof racks. IMO they are the only ones that look good...no bars sticking out, clean lines, etc. And I can't wait to see your ride on bags, I did some playing around with spacers and your wheels might just suck in enough to tuck the rears!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Think I might try and start shooting with mostly primes.. I'm after a Sigma 30mm next. I'm wanting to get rid of my 17-70 because I rarely use it...Will def keep the 10-20 though...
Here's a few more Talon...


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

OMG, what one for the desktop? They all look so good Jeff, thanks. How can I get them in desktop format/size?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

funny I ditched my 10-20 cause my 17-70 was wqay better


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

car is looking fresh.... i really wish i had the money for bags....


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

You can click on any one of the pics to go to my Flickr and then go to all sizes and pick which size works best


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_funny I ditched my 10-20 cause my 17-70 was wqay better









I do like the 17-70 just don't use it that much...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I do not like the distortion from the 10-20 anylonger so I got ride of it


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Those pics look dope. 
Did you ever get around to cutting out your driver side rain tray?


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Those pics look dope. 
Did you ever get around to cutting out your driver side rain tray?

Just ending up cutting a little bit since it is hitting the ecu already. I plan on eventually cutting the strut a little more or cutting the ecu box and flipping the corner in and plastic welding it back together to give me more clearance.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

Here's a couple more for ya Talon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Molded front bumper...


Rear...


Front...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Car looks good Talon, but I can't stand those wheels. Never have liked the very much on any car. Everything else is


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

It's funny, the side shots don't do much for me, but the ones where you can see the front really make this car look like a "legend" in the making. Congrats on building a car that will de discussed for a long time to come!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sugmag)*

Pictures came out great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

pics look great man


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Car's looking great mate, my bagged shocks are being built as we speak, with fully adjustable Avo dampers so will be able to set the bump and rebound to suit, picking up the tank, compressor, valves, lines etc tomorrow night so I can get a headstart on the install, I have to keep looking at your pics, I'm so close now! Not to poach your thread but here's a teaser of how she looks now before the air, will be starting a build thread soon enough.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (stapo69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stapo69* »_









OMG!!!! I can't believe your running those wheels, I have wanted those for so long but can't afford them. Car looks good, but is going to look amazing on bags! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the good comments. I can't believe how much a photo can change the look of a car when you can't see it in person.


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

A quick tester the other week, wheel still spins with no scrubbing, so may well end up lower.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

Talon... Looking at the pics... you really need to get those wheels spaced out. Will take the car to the next level http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Talon... Looking at the pics... you really need to get those wheels spaced out. Will take the car to the next level http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

talon idk what spacers your looking at but im about to do 5mm up front and 10mm in the rear... i should have them on by monday or tuesday..
another thing that i thing would looke dope... is molding your rear lip to rear bumper... to match the front....


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Thanks guys, I had some spacers on (15f, 20r) but with bags being so new to me still, I love rolling low, and I can roll all the way down the way it is.














But once I stop playing with the switches so much I'll throw them back on.
And I plan on doing the rear, just don't have the money to get it painted, so I'm going to wait until next year I think.







But have big plans for then...


----------

